# Lost Werner Powerhouse Boulder Creek



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I lost a Werner Powerhouse (red blades with pogies) on Boulder Creek today. The blades have black tape around the edges. It was above the standard 4 mi run. I would say it was approximately 1/2 to 1 mi above the little dam at the power station (above the section where the river bends away from the road). Name and number are on blade, but just in case, call three zero three eight zero seven two eight two six.

I was just sitting in an eddy talking, holding onto a branch with one hand w/ my paddle on my lap. I looked down, no paddle. Lesson learned...


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

got it

720-841-6209


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

salvation!


----------

